# Street Dreams Detail: Mini Cooper, Big Correction



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Mini in for some correction work and full interior exterior detail plus wheel removal

Before prep, some etching on the hood, dried out trim etc.




























Couple readings, and no I was not able to make a 3D model of this on my computer sent via bluetooth and then organize each individual reading on Excel spreadsheet .... but somehow I made out okay when polishing :hippie:

Some before shots of correction. Ended up with a 4 step process from start to finish, rotary around 2100 for compounding and finishing down around 1200.

Yes I know the yellow tape on red paint looks like a Ronald McDonald mobile :help:




























Few after shots




























On the smaller areas with lots of edges I switched to the DA from the rotary so I could work with 1 hand clean



















Wiped the car with alc/h20 and pulled it outside to check for correction before moving onto to the rest of the car














































Always use the hood as my gauge for the rest of the correction, get that as good as possible and set the tune for the rest of the job.

Back inside for the rest





































One of my Porsche customers stopped by for an estimate, silver car :violin:










Front bumper









































































Removed wheels for further cleaning and protection, cleaned up the undercarriage a little more followed by dressing




























2 claybars did not make it home after the wheels :goodn:










Little tarminator helped loosen up some tar, adhesives etc.










Rejex x2



















Couple after shots





































Some opti-seal on the interior plastics





















































*


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent work, was looking very untidy before :thumb:


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

looks great. love the USA side markers they stick on all Vehicles


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Some horrible scratching on there, so great correction job.

Chris.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Looks great now.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

great work... is that a triple exhaust???


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Ahhh... Making a Mini look how it's supposed to, Top job:driver:


----------

